# Hotel California



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

What is your opinion? I believe they are from the Ontario, Niagara area.

http://hotelcalifornia.ca/Home.html


[video=youtube;89Nta3T5H-A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89Nta3T5H-A[/video]


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Well......the bass players hair isn't near long enough. 

But Aside from that, they did a great job. I could listen to a night of them no problem at all!


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

They've been around for a long time now,I remember a group of that name as far back as the mid-late 80s .
They must have gone through multiple line-ups by now .


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I can't stand the Eagles

I will have to figure out that gtr solo, someday though. Joe Walsh for President!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2014)

bolero said:


> I can't stand the Eagles
> 
> I will have to figure out that gtr solo, someday though. Joe Walsh for President!!


I learned it with this. full/half speed.

[video=youtube;1ENcgoqU37I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ENcgoqU37I[/video]


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

I have seen them play at Flamboro horse track about 5 years ago. They play note for note Eagles. Not my cup of tea but if you like tribute bands they do a good job.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

deadear said:


> I have seen them play at Flamboro horse track about 5 years ago. They play note for note Eagles. Not my cup of tea but if you like tribute bands they do a good job.


I used to live up the road from the Flamborough track 5 years ago. I would have went if I had known about it.


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

Steadfastly said:


> I used to live up the road from the Flamborough track 5 years ago. I would have went if I had known about it.


yes they played after some big ontario horse race. Friday nights had bands and duets in the resturant between races also for a couple of years. The OLG slots have started hiring bands on the weekends again also. Hope for working musicians


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

bolero said:


> I can't stand the Eagles
> 
> I will have to figure out that gtr solo, someday though. Joe Walsh for President!!


Came across this on a thread on TGP (which had the usual bickering about EXACTLY which pedals were used), it's the original solo isolated: http://www.studiogruno.com/pe_eagles/eagles_hc_solo.mp3

Neil


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Their playing an outdoor concert at Del Crary Park in Peterborough, Sat night (Aug 16) if anyone's interested.

On a different topic. I popped into the beer store in Cobourg today and they had cases of 28 Budweiser beer with a small amplifier in them. I didn't buy a case since I drink light beer but I wouldn't mind a review if anyone has tried one. I'm thinking I may power it with the battery packs that came in the 28 packs of Bud light.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Guitar101 said:


> Their playing an outdoor concert at Del Crary Park in Peterborough, Sat night (Aug 16) if anyone's interested.
> 
> On a different topic. I popped into the beer store in Cobourg today and they had cases of 28 Budweiser beer with a small amplifier in them. I didn't buy a case since I drink light beer but I wouldn't mind a review if anyone has tried one. I'm thinking I may power it with the battery packs that came in the 28 packs of Bud light.


It's been awhile since I had a Bud Light but I would review them as okay as long as they are cold.:smile-new:


----------

